# Help with humidor!



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi folks, I'm new here, I signed up looking for help with a problem. There's so much information out there, that it's driving me nuts, and I think I might be overthinking or worrying too much about this. So any help you can give me is greatly appreciated.

I bought my first humidor (10-cigar humidor), new, for $25 back on June 30th. I spent about a day/day and a half seasoning it with a clean rag and distilled water. I wiped down the inside, covering all surfaces till lightly damp, then left the rag inside on a large ziploc bag (which was all I had), then waited between 8 and 12 hours until dry. Then I repeated the process. All total, I seasoned it twice: once the day I got it, and once the next day.

I bought the humidor from Pauls Cigars in Portland, Oregon. And the gentleman behind the counter recommended me the Xikar 2 oz Jar, and told me that I didn't have to use the humidifier that came with it. So after seasoning it, I placed three freshly-bought cigars in there (2 Ashtons and a Cuesta-Rey), with the jar, and left it alone for about 15 days or so. At this time, I did NOT have a hygrometer.

About a day ago, I smoked the Cuesta-Rey, and it burned beautifully. But the wrapper was dry and just very slightly cracked. But, because it burned so well, I didn't think anything of it.

Then on Monday, I bought four more cigars to put in it, which I did. Closed it and left it alone.

Last night, at around 7-ish, I finally bought the Hygrometer: a Caliber IV Digital. When I got home, I put it in the humidor, check on it a few hours later, and it was reading 74 degrees and 59% humidity. So I started freaking out a little, wondering if I had to re-season the humidor. But I closed it and left it alone until about an hour ago.

When I opened it up, it was still reading in the 50-ish % humidity (sorry, I don't remember the exact number). So I took my cigars out and have started the first round of seasoning again. Currently, sitting out in the open of my apartment, the hygrometer is reading 76 degrees and 58% humidity. I don't have A/C, the windows are shut, and I only open them in the evening. It's a very small, one-bedroom apartment, and when the windows are open, the airflow is amazing through here. But it gets hot during the warmer parts of the day. I'm just throwing all this out there in case it has bearing.

I'm not a rich man, and I budget carefully. I have the Xikar jar, the distilled water, and that's it. No refills, no beads, nada. I don't even have salt, or I would test the hygrometer.

So what is going on here? Am I freaking out too much about this? I spent $34 on Monday on those 4 cigars, and I REALLY don't want them spoiled. Especially the Ashtons, which are personal favorites of mine at the moment.

Do I need to do another round of seasoning when the humidor dries? Or just put the Xikar Jar back in there with the hygrometer and leave it alone? I'm hoping to bump up the humidity to at least 65%, preferably 68-70%. But I can live with 65%. Do I also need to soak the humidifier in distilled water and put it in the humidor?

There is SO much conflicting info out there, that I just don't know what to do. Thanks!


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hmmm.. Is the humidifier just the Gel? I highly suggest springing for some HF beads, but its a small humidor so Boveda packs would be great... That or Kitty Litter is the cheapest route. These are the 3 recommended ways to have stable RH. Search here for the type of KL needed, I personally don't use it so I don't know which kind.

I would also strongly suggest calibrating the hygrometer. It is the only way to be sure it is accurate.

Next I would say do a "dollar bill" test... This will test the seal of the humidor. Place a dollar bill half in the humidor and half out and shut it.. Slow try to pull it out and if it doesn't come out or it is very snug, you probably have a good seal. It seems like you may have a seal issue. If it is not sealing properly, many people use tupperware to create tupperdors. Once the humidor is seasoned, it will seem "dry". Seasoning is just to get the cedar to start absorbing humidity to stabilize the environment. Using KL, Beads, or Boveda packs will keep the environment stable because they are two way humidification devices, meaning they will absorb or release RH too maintain a certain level.

Most people on here keep their smokes at 65%. I used to keep mine at 72% and they sometimes had burn issues and seemed too wet. I recently switched to 65% in my winedor, so we will see how that progresses.

Others will chime in with advice as well. There is a ton of information on this forum, so search around and read up on things. Try not to panic, the answers are probably here somewhere.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Check the stickies here

Cigar Accessory Questions


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Also, hop on over to the new puffer fish section and introduce your self. We have a great community here!


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

Take a new sponge and put it in a small bowl with distilled water. Do not wipe the humi down. This will take a few days to season the cedar. Go buy a 65 % boveda pack and place your cigars and the boveda in Tupperware until your humi is stable. You can read the sticky on seasoning to do it right. The boveda is a two way system so it will maintain the 65% once you get it right.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

quazy50 said:


> Hmmm.. *Is the humidifier just the Gel?* I highly suggest springing for some HF beads, but its a small humidor so Boveda packs would be great... That or Kitty Litter is the cheapest route. These are the 3 recommended ways to have stable RH. Search here for the type of KL needed, I personally don't use it so I don't know which kind.
> 
> I would also strongly suggest calibrating the hygrometer. It is the only way to be sure it is accurate.
> 
> ...


The only humidifier I have in there is the Xikar jar, if that's what you're asking. Right now, I have it sitting in the humidor, along with the hygrometer, while it finishes drying from the first round of re-seasoning. I'll leave them in there for a while and check it out later to see what the hygrometer says.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Isonj said:


> Take a new sponge and put it in a small bowl with distilled water. Do not wipe the humi down. This will take a few days to season the cedar. Go buy a 65 % boveda pack and place your cigars and the boveda in Tupperware until your humi is stable. You can read the sticky on seasoning to do it right. The boveda is a two way system so it will maintain the 65% once you get it right.


What I can do is put the washcloth on a bag and put it in there. I bought new sponges on the 30th to do this with, opened the package....and they are all pre-soaped. FML.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, that has a gel in it. I'm not sure anyone here uses or recommends that device for RH. Also, seasoning could take a day or two for it to stabilize. Patience is key.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

quazy50 said:


> Yeah, that has a gel in it. I'm not sure anyone here uses or recommends that device for RH. Also, seasoning could take a day or two for it to stabilize. Patience is key.


All the reviews I've read about it have been positive....?

I won't be buying anything until this Sunday at the earliest. So this is going to have to work until then.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Toss the humidor, it's junk. Likely made in china, with razor-thin spanish cedar veneer over MDF, and a thin bottom with felt, where the rH will leak right out, if it's not leaking from the seal already. It's going to be a constant headache to try and maintain, and you'll get constant rh fluxuations, which is no bueno for your sticks. Dump it.

I'd frankly toss the gel as well. It's a one-way system that simply releases moisture at a slow rate until it's dry. What you want is something that will both release moisture to bring the rH up if it's low, but also absorb moisture to bring rH down if it's high.

What I think is happening is the gel is putting out moisture, but not enough to counteract the leaking from the cheap humidor, leaving your rH too low, and your sticks dry.

For now, as a starter set, go get a small food storage container (Tupperware, Rubbermaid, Lock N Lock, etc), and a 65% Boveda pack. Should be less than $15 all in (Boveda packs are $4 on eBay). The Tupperware will be airtight, ensuring no humidity leaks, and the Boveda will not only release rH to keep your sticks fresh, it will also absorb extra rh if your sticks are too wet, which new sticks often are if purchased online or from a B&M.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Toss the humidor, it's junk. Likely made in china, with razor-thin spanish cedar veneer over MDF, and a thin bottom with felt, where the rH will leak right out, if it's not leaking from the seal already. It's going to be a constant headache to try and maintain, and you'll get constant rh fluxuations, which is no bueno for your sticks. Dump it.
> 
> I'd frankly toss the gel as well. It's a one-way system that simply releases moisture at a slow rate until it's dry. What you want is something that will both release moisture to bring the rH up if it's low, but also absorb moisture to bring rH down if it's high.
> 
> ...


*Sigh* Well...that was $25 down the drain. I suppose I'll keep it to give to someone else. But it's looking more and more likely that a Tupperdore is the way to go. Experts hate them, smokers love them. Ugh.

Thanks.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

I use this for my overflow. $6 for the Tupperware and $4 for the Boveda pack (I use 2 so $8.00). If you like the look of the humidor, just get a Tupperware that fits in it and put it in there.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

lol, well....72 degrees and *93% humidity* inside the humidor now. Took out the Xikar jar and left the hygrometer in there. No way I'm putting my sticks in there until it goes down.

Noob problems...lol.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> I use this for my overflow. $6 for the Tupperware and $4 for the Boveda pack (I use 2 so $8.00). If you like the look of the humidor, just get a Tupperware that fits in it and put it in there.
> 
> View attachment 53165


Nice! I'm gonna check out Fred Meyer (local store chain) this weekend to see what they have Tupperware wise. I don't want something big; just enough for 10-15 cigars, my hygrometer, and the beads. Thanks for the idea about the humidor too! But really: looks are secondary to me as far as performance goes.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Jade Falcon said:


> Nice! I'm gonna check out Fred Meyer (local store chain) this weekend to see what they have Tupperware wise. I don't want something big; just enough for 10-15 cigars, my hygrometer, and the beads. Thanks for the idea about the humidor too! But really: looks are secondary to me as far as performance goes.


I got this one at Dollar General, I have two more that I got at Kroger for less. The one pictured here holds 25-30 in two layers. You can't see it, but I have sheets of cedar lining from empty cigar boxes lining the bottom and in between the rows of cigars. My guy at the B&M hooks me up with the sheets when I buy cigars.

Very important that you wash the Tupperware to get rid of the new plastic smell. Some suggest baking soda/powder, but I just used Dawn dish soap (it rinses clean) and soaked it. Dried it out and repeated. Now it smells of cigars and cedar.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> I got this one at Dollar General, I have two more that I got at Kroger for less. The one pictured here holds 25-30 in two layers. You can't see it, but I have sheets of cedar lining from empty cigar boxes lining the bottom and in between the rows of cigars. My guy at the B&M hooks me up with the sheets when I buy cigars.
> 
> Very important that you wash the Tupperware to get rid of the new plastic smell. Some suggest baking soda/powder, but I just used Dawn dish soap (it rinses clean) and soaked it. Dried it out and repeated. Now it smells of cigars and cedar.


Just curious: is having cedar in there a requirement, and if so, do I have to season it?


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Jade Falcon said:


> Just curious: is having cedar in there a requirement, and if so, do I have to season it?


Not a requirement at all. It helps give that rich smell, and helps maintain the RH a bit, but it isn't needed. If you do get some, no seasoning is needed. I highly recommend the Boveda packs if you go this route. You can get them on amazon for the same price as Boveda and not pay the shipping if you have Prime.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> Not a requirement at all. It helps give that rich smell, and helps maintain the RH a bit, but it isn't needed. If you do get some, no seasoning is needed. I highly recommend the Boveda packs if you go this route. You can get them on amazon for the same price as Boveda and not pay the shipping if you have Prime.


Awesome, thanks. I'll be buying in person, so I'll probably call ahead to my two local tobacconists (Pauls Cigars and Broadway Cigar), and see what they have bead-wise. I've heard good things about Boveda packs, so that's probably what I'll get.

I've been cruising online for an hour looking at storage containers, on every store from Walmart to The Dollar Tree. So far, I like these:

Snapware Airtight 2 Cup Plastic Rectangle Food Storage Containers. Look that up if you want; I can't post links yet. :frusty:

Airtight and made in the USA. Gotta love it!


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Jade Falcon said:


> Awesome, thanks. I'll be buying in person, so I'll probably call ahead to my two local tobacconists (Pauls Cigars and Broadway Cigar), and see what they have bead-wise. I've heard good things about Boveda packs, so that's probably what I'll get.
> 
> I've been cruising online for an hour looking at storage containers, on every store from Walmart to The Dollar Tree. So far, I like these:
> 
> ...


Those should do the trick, just make sure you check the sizes and order one large enough! I also wouldn't bother with the beads until you are looking at doing a cooler or wine fridge. Boveda are the best route in anything that holds 150 or less cigars IMO.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> Those should do the trick, just make sure you check the sizes and order one large enough! I also wouldn't bother with the beads until you are looking at doing a cooler or wine fridge. Boveda are the best route in anything that holds 150 or less cigars IMO.


So, Boveda aren't beads?


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Jade Falcon said:


> So, Boveda aren't beads?


Nope - they are small packets of a salt water type of solution. They are 2-way humidification devices, so if you have a 69%rh pack, it will absorb higher humidity and release humidity if it is lower. They work great in tupperdors. Here is a link to their website for more information.

Tobacco Applications | Boveda® Official Site | Find Boveda Here!


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> Nope - they are small packets of a salt water type of solution. They are 2-way humidification devices, so if you have a 69%rh pack, it will absorb higher humidity and release humidity if it is lower. They work great in tupperdors. Here is a link to their website for more information.


Thanks! There's a shop about 7 miles south of me in Oregon that is listed as a dealer of Boveda. So I'll call them before I drive out there and see if they have them in stock. I don't currently have a credit card, so ordering online is next to impossible, or I would do it in a heart beat.

Off topic: that "no posting URLs until you have 30 posts" is REALLY annoying. I can't even quote other people's posts.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Jade Falcon said:


> Off topic: that "no posting URLs until you have 30 posts" is REALLY annoying. I can't even quote other people's posts.


Haha - it's so people don't spam the forums. What troll wants to post 30 times before they can post their get rich quick, work from home links?

Regarding the Boveda - I can't possibly tell you what RH to get, as you don't know your sweet spot yet. But I will tell you, don't start with 72% RH like I did. Too wet! I am currently using 69% in all my storage containers, and have some 65% on order for a small tupperdor to see if I like that RH better. Good luck and hopefully you are on your way to proper storage very soon!


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> Haha - it's so people don't spam the forums. What troll wants to post 30 times before they can post their get rich quick, work from home links?
> 
> Regarding the Boveda - I can't possibly tell you what RH to get, as you don't know your sweet spot yet. But I will tell you, don't start with 72% RH like I did. Too wet! I am currently using 69% in all my storage containers, and have some 65% on order for a small tupperdor to see if I like that RH better. Good luck and hopefully you are on your way to proper storage very soon!


Thanks bro! The humidity is lowering in my humidor, so when it reaches 68%, I'll restock it with my cigars (currently have them in a sealed ziploc bag), and the Xikar jar. Then I'll keep an eye on them for a couple of days. If the humidity drops significantly more than, say, 65%, then I'll know I need a new humidor. But I'm hopeful this is going to solve my current problems until I can get something else.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

So now I'm down to 74 degrees with 72% humidity. I'm gonna restock the humidor, and let it sit for the next 10 hours or so, then see where I'm at after that.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

So since I re-stocked it, the humidity dropped to 70%, and then I just check it, and the temperature is at 74 degrees and 60% humidity, which is too low. Sigh.

Time for a tupperdore. Should have just bought one in the first place. Or a pricier humidor.


----------

